# Kimbo vs. Tank



## BoneCrusher (Jun 26, 2007)

Which one of these street brawlers turned MMA pro's will win?  What round and how?


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Whos your pick BC?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kimbo will win by sheer aggression and conditioning. Tank will be gassed mid first frame and won't be able to defend himself against a barrage of Kimbo punches. 

Kimbo TKO Rd. 1


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats what I figured as well. Tank cannot win to many fights anymore, his conditioning is just to poor.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:
			
		

> Whos your pick BC?



I would say that Kimbo will win by sheer aggression and conditioning. I think Tank will be gassed mid first frame and won't be able to defend himself against a barrage of Kimbo punches.   I think Kimbo will win by TKO 1st round.  I'm prolly alone on my thoughts though ...


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 27, 2007)

Is this really happening.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I would say that Kimbo will win by sheer aggression and conditioning. I think Tank will be gassed mid first frame and won't be able to defend himself against a barrage of Kimbo punches.   I think Kimbo will win by TKO 1st round.  I'm prolly alone on my thoughts though ...



lol


----------



## maniclion (Jun 27, 2007)

I wanna see Kimbo do some eye socket surgery on Tank...


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2007)

I kinda want Tank to win....but that might be racism kicking in.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I kinda want Tank to win....but that might be racism kicking in.


You racist!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 27, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Is this really happening.


After the win, Kimbo was interviewed and stated that he would like to fight Tank Abbott. Abbott, who was a spectator, stood up from his seat and accepted the call out. One of the matchmakers for CFFC asked Kimbo for his assurance so that a September 14th bout between Kimbo and Tank Abbott can be organized. Kimbo stated in his pre-fight interview with CFFC that he is done with backyard bare-knuckle boxing.
SOURCE=Wiki

Post fight ring interview where he calls out Tank.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 27, 2007)

im gunna have to go with tank. kimbo may have more conditioning but tank and kimbo both have the same kind of style and like to use pure strenght and tank is definetly a much stronger stand up fighter than kimbo. i want kimbo to win tho


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 27, 2007)

Tank was fun in Tuff Man but that seems like light years in the past.


----------



## 1quick1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kimbo all the way on this one.


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 28, 2007)

I want Tank to knock him out.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Main Card:*
> 
> *Kimbo Slice* vs. *David ???Tank??? Abbott*
> *Ricardo Almeida* vs. *Dennis Hallman*
> ...


It's on in 2 weeks.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hehe this is awesome,  Kimbo for the win.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2007)

i think tank will win


----------



## A Black Guy (Sep 30, 2007)

Beard > Goatee

Awwwwwwwwwday.


----------



## TCAP28 (Oct 2, 2007)

Tank's days are over.  He will lose.


----------



## Mista (Oct 2, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> Tank was fun in Tuff Man but that seems like light years in the past.



Isn't a light year a measurement of distance in length?


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 4, 2007)

It will be a TKO, I don't think either one of them has enough knock down power to take out the other. At least the conditioning isn't there for them to land the shot.


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 4, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> It will be a TKO, I don't think either one of them has enough knock down power to take out the other. At least the conditioning isn't there for them to land the shot.



Did you ever see what Tank did to Cabbage?

Tank has the ability to put anyone to sleep.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 4, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Did you ever see what Tank did to Cabbage?
> 
> Tank has the ability to put anyone to sleep.



That he does... Impressive. Cabbage has been TKO'd before but Tank is the only one to KO him. Cabbage has fought everyone too. 

Rwe Rotr Tank Vs Cabbage II Pride Mix Fight Video


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2007)

Apparently this card if officially off.

MMANEWS.COM | CFFC 6 (Tank vs. Kimbo) Event Officially Cancelled


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2007)

.  .


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder what the MMA market will be like in 10 years federation wise.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2007)

Another reason why UFC is dominant.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope Kimbo does get picked up by the UFC.  I think the dude has the physical talent and potential to develop into a decent MMA fighter.   

Someone should pick up this fight.  EliteXC has an event coming up ...


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2007)

weaksauce!


----------



## A Black Guy (Oct 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I hope Kimbo does get picked up by the UFC.  I think the dude has the physical talent and potential to develop into a decent MMA fighter.



Why would Kimbo want to fight for some paltry $3,000-$10,000 purses?  And get drug tested to boot?

Why would Dana stick his neck out again for this scenerio?  He brought in Gannon after all the hoopla and he was terrible.  

Dana doesn't need Kimbo and Kimbo doesn't need the UFC.  I don't think we'll ever see it happen.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Why would Kimbo want to fight for some paltry $3,000-$10,000 purses?  And get drug tested to boot?
> 
> Why would Dana stick his neck out again for this scenerio?  He brought in Gannon after all the hoopla and he was terrible.
> 
> Dana doesn't need Kimbo and Kimbo doesn't need the UFC.  I don't think we'll ever see it happen.


Dana pays more for bigger draws.  Kimbo would bring in more than a guy like Gannon. 

Kimbo has been training his ass off for the last 6 to 8 months and is primed.  He has an audience that is ready to see him either make a name for himself in the MMA world or stfu and return to backyard brawls.  I'd make the investment if I was White.  It's obvious Kimbo wants to be in the MMA spotlight.

Any idea of what Kimbo was getting for the now dead Tank fight?


----------



## KickNit (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm betting on Kimbo.


----------

